

Show HN: Game of the Amazons on iOS devices – using j2objc - thehung
https://itunes.apple.com/sg/app/amazons-board-game/id950275624?mt=8

======
thehung
Hi everyone,

I just want to share this little know board game which has simple rules but is
very challenging with more than 2000 opening moves. I worked on this app
recently and would love to hear any feedback. The game AI engine is actually
built on java many years ago (as applet) during my university days and
translated into objective c using j2objc translation tool. To my knowledge,
this is first version of the game on iOS.

The free version of the app will be published soon (currently in review).

To read more about the game, you can check out the wiki:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_the_Amazons](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_the_Amazons)

------
robterrell
Have you written a post-mortem on using j2objc? I've tried it for some utility
classes and it was frustrating, so I'm curious to hear what your experience
was.

~~~
thehung
I have not written any blog post.. too lazy to describe the whole process :)

it was frustrating for me at first also :) but after some configuration, it
works fine.. it managed to translate the AI code well.. which is a pleasant
surprise for me.. otherwise I would need to spend a lot of time to translate
the AI stuff

The cool thing is you can modify your code in Java with Eclipse.. and then it
is auto-recompiled in objective C.. there is no need to actually modify the
generated code in Xcode (which was my assumption when first read about
j2objc).. We can extend the classes though if there is a need

